# When ED medicines don't work



## Safari (Dec 10, 2015)

I posted a few days ago about my husband with ED, LD and diabetes.
I'm trying to get him in for blood work to see if his testosterone is a issue.

He just got a Rx for LAVITRA - VIAGRA not working. He was on 100 at first, bad side effects, then 50 mg and that dose not working and had side effects 

He hasn't tried LAVITRA yet. I'm hoping it helps. Wow expensive!

Has anyone have the ED medicine not work and got different treatment? Did it work?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My suggestions is having him go to a really good physician who specializes in prostate, urological issues not a GP. Also prescribing Testosterone is kind of a fad right now. Lots of guys really do need it, but it is a life time choice/commitment for most as once your testicles shut down, they shut down mostly for good and the extra T injected or dermally applied to his body tends to shut things down. 

Good luck.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

There are 4 ED drugs approved for sale in the US:
What are the differences in erectile dysfunction drugs? - Ask Doctor K - Ask Doctor K, Harvard Medical School and http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/768904
Viagra (sildenafil), Levitra (vardenafil), Cialis (tadalafil), Stendra (avanafil)
Also check out this: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...-best-ed-side-effects-study-article-1.2177494

One thing to try is Cialis daily. It's basically 5mg daily and cialis works better when it builds up in you as opposed to the others which the effect comes on fast but only lasts a few hours. I've taken 10mg-15mg Cialis and it actually works even better the next day. A lot of guys take about 5mg per day and it helps a lot. I only suggest it because it's the one of the 4 that works differently in that regard.
While they all work the same way, they all have subtle differences in how so it's worth trying others.

This stuff is super duper expensive, so I have found very affordable generics. I can send you a private message with links to where to get it. I'm just not sure about posting that info on the open forum right now. I know where you can get all 3 of the 4 without prescription for under $1 per dose. The nice thing about that is you can try them all without having to go back to the doctor to get another 'script. Stendra (avanafil) is a bit more challenging to come by. I've bought it but the place I got it at was pretty sketchy and I got some capsules from another place I have yet to try.
Note, if he does find success with cialis daily, he should get a prescription from the doctor just so he's under doctor care and they can watch for whatever health effects they watch for. You can still get them the cheaper generic route, though.

Depending on how is blood work comes back, I have one other thing you can try that has helped perk up my libido. I don't know how that will interact with diabetes, though.
If you can find out specifically what appears to be his ED problem, maybe that's a place to start. Is it psychological, physical, or the diabetes?
I had a bit of ED apparently due to use of medicines (side effects) and porn use. I've managed to rectify both situations, but in the mean time I researched ED meds.


----------

